# I love a good haul, especially when it's free! And I got my first ever Chanel lippie



## StarrySim (Jun 19, 2010)

I love a good Murale haul!  I redeemed $200 of Optimum points.  I would never buy this stuff with real money, that's what points are for! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I got:
*NARS Kalahari* - I adore NARS shadows, but all I have are bright colours. Time for neutrals
*NARS Deep Throat* - I got Torrid last time, and it doesn't work on me. DT looks pinker, so we'll see
*Bobbi Brown Shimmerbrick, Rose* - I had a few swaps for this fall through recently, it made me want it more. My first BB item ever
*Chanel Rouge Coco, Camelia* - my first ever Chanel!  Holy crap it's expensive
*Shiseido eyelash curler *- I have the older style, but it tends to miss my outer lashes. This one should do the trick
*Bioderma Light moisturizer *- this is so nice!  I'm buying it after trying a sample, which I rarely do

I had a $5 coupon for the Bioderma, but they said they don't take any coupons at all (what's this BS?), so instead she gave me a bunch of samples, that's what all the little ones are.  

Woot for a fun haul!


----------



## Modmom (Jun 19, 2010)

Excellent SDM haul!!!  Woot!


----------



## Meimei91 (Jun 19, 2010)

Awesome stuff! Have fun playing with your goodies!


----------



## romi79_2008 (Jun 20, 2010)

Enjoy


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jun 21, 2010)

Great haul! I wanted to redeem my points this weekend because i heard of the sale but i got too busy! What location did you go to to find NARS? Murale?


----------



## n_c (Jun 21, 2010)

great haul!


----------



## katelyn0 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice haul! Can't wait for the Murale store to open up in Edmonton in a couple days.


----------



## CommeDesGarcons (Jun 21, 2010)

this shimmer brick looks beyond delicious


----------



## StarrySim (Jun 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_Great haul! I wanted to redeem my points this weekend because i heard of the sale but i got too busy! What location did you go to to find NARS? Murale?_

 
Yes, Murale.  None of the SDM's carry NARS or BB, or the Shiseido curler.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *katelyn0* 

 
_Nice haul! Can't wait for the Murale store to open up in Edmonton in a couple days._

 
I'm so happy for you!  Murale is the best thing that's ever happened to my Optimum points.  Unfortunately mine doesn't carry Dior or Lise Watier, so I do redeem at regular SDM's sometimes too.


----------



## gemmel06 (Jun 23, 2010)

Nice haul !


----------



## Senoj (Jun 24, 2010)

Nice haul! I love Nars!


----------



## rachel89 (Jul 7, 2010)

awesome haul! that lipstick is gorgeous


----------



## Samooga (Jul 7, 2010)

wait..hiwd you get all this stuff?


----------



## Junkie (Jul 7, 2010)

Great Haul!

I need to save up my points and do a Murale haul sometime as well! I just bought a camera with my bfs points lol!

I'd really have no clue what to get though - maybe the Nars foundation or a YSL lippie. I have a discount there too and never take advantage of it


----------



## Susanne (Jul 7, 2010)

Awesome haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy!


----------



## nunu (Jul 7, 2010)

Great haul!!


----------



## Samooga (Jul 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_Great Haul!

I need to save up my points and do a Murale haul sometime as well! I just bought a camera with my bfs points lol!

I'd really have no clue what to get though - maybe the Nars foundation or a YSL lippie. I have a discount there too and never take advantage of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

what is a Murale haul??


----------



## ashley_9352 (Jul 12, 2010)

nice haul! I love "free" shoppers drug mart money!


----------



## StarrySim (Jul 13, 2010)

Yep, Optimum points are my fave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I actually LOVE every single thing from this haul, I'm very happy.  Deep Throat is gorgeous on me (I got Torrid last time and didn't like it on me), and just having the lipstick in my purse usually makes me feel better any day.


----------



## coppertone (Aug 4, 2010)

Awesome haul! How are you finding the BB shimmer brick?


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 4, 2010)

NICE haul. Very nice colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm also interested in what this Murale haul is all about... Is that a store where you can accumulate points.. or..?


----------



## ZoZo (Aug 4, 2010)

That is great haul.


----------



## imthebeesknees (Aug 5, 2010)

Wow!  First of all, amazing haul!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy!

Second, I didn`t know that Shoppers carried Nars and Bobbie Brown, where do you live?? I am soo jealous, the best brands we have are Benefit and Duwop.


----------



## XxXxX (Aug 7, 2010)

Great haul! I would totally wear all of that, I love shimmer and pink. I have never heard of Murale until now...whatever that place is, it must be awesome to be able to redeem points for that much free makeup or a camera! Is it just in Canada?


----------



## anne082 (Aug 9, 2010)

super cool haul ,*congrats*!!!!


----------



## gsbn (Aug 14, 2010)

Wow! Good picks!


----------



## jrjrr (Aug 15, 2010)

yeah what is a murale haul? Im interested lmao


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 15, 2010)

Deep Throat is a gorgeous blush, enjoy!  And Chanel lipsticks are wonderful.


----------



## ssaarraahh (Aug 16, 2010)

great haul! enjoy your new products...nars deep throat is one of my fav blushes


----------



## krystaj (Aug 16, 2010)

nice haul!


----------



## Redaddict (Aug 16, 2010)

Wooo hoooo!  Lucky you!  Enjoy.  Deep Throat is one of my faves.


----------



## sarby (Aug 16, 2010)

nice! I love nars..


----------



## buddleia (Aug 16, 2010)

Whoa. I had no idea that you can use Shopper's Optimum points at Murale. Next time I'm at Shopper's and the cashier asks, "Optimum card?" I'd better say, "No, but sign me up!!" I generally don't like points cards (e.g. airmiles, aeroplan, etc.) because it seems so complicated! 

To those who are asking about what Murale is: Yes, it's only based in Canada. It's actually a division of Shopper's Drug Mart (SDM) (which is like an Ulta in the US, I guess!). I haven't been to the Murale here (Toronto) but maybe I should... Hmmm...

This is Murale: Murale.ca - The Murale Story 
Here's info about Shopper's Drug Mart Optimum points: Murale.ca - OptimumProgram


----------



## naturallyfab (Aug 16, 2010)

the NARS Kahalari looks gorgeous.  I'll definitely have to try that out!!!


----------



## beautiijunkii (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice haul!!! Especially for not having to spend cash!! Enjoy!!!!


----------



## StarrySim (Aug 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *imthebeesknees* 

 
_Wow! First of all, amazing haul!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy!

Second, I didn`t know that Shoppers carried Nars and Bobbie Brown, where do you live?? I am soo jealous, the best brands we have are Benefit and Duwop._

 
Shopper's doesn't, but Murale does.  There are very few Murale storesm check their website www.murale.ca

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *buddleia* 

 
_Whoa. I had no idea that you can use Shopper's Optimum points at Murale. Next time I'm at Shopper's and the cashier asks, "Optimum card?" I'd better say, "No, but sign me up!!" I generally don't like points cards (e.g. airmiles, aeroplan, etc.) because it seems so complicated! _

 

I warn you though, you really have to put effort into collecting points.  Did you ever notice that shoppers has 20x points days, referral events, coupons for bonus points, etc. etc.  You really have to look for the deals and shop when there is a good promotion.  If you just buy random stuff at shoppers, you will end up overpaying for most items and will never accumulate enough points.  But if you're smart and take the time to shop wisely, it really does add up.  I redeemed about $400 worth within the past 12 months or so, and I've spent under $2000.


----------



## Jemma28 (Aug 27, 2010)

love it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## juicycouture328 (Aug 29, 2010)

Reallyy nice haul! They all look like staples. I love NARS shadows too, you should try Lola Lola its a nice neutral brown. Congrats, its a nice haul!


----------



## Jessica0984 (Sep 1, 2010)

Enjoy! That lipstick shade is really pretty!


----------



## StarrySim (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks, girls.  I really have been enjoying these items.  Deep Throat works for me, whereas Torrid really didn't.  I ADORE the chanel lipstick, such a gorgeous colour and wears so comfortably.  Kalahari is one of my favourite neutrals.  I use the eyelash curler more often than my older Shiseido one. It opens wider and catches my outer lashes better.  However, I still find that the old one curls better.  The Shimmerbrick is sooo pretty, it reminds me of Blonde MSF, which is one of my absolute favourite makeup items.  As for the Bioderma, I haven't started on it, I have so many other moisturizers hanging around. 

All-in-all, one of my favourite hauls ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ranks right up there with my haul for Dior Night Butterfly, Coquette & Pearl Glow quints, Diorshow Iconic + lipstick kit, and Benefit velvet e/s.


----------

